# Past the 15 day luteal phase and testing negative on pregnancy??



## Cczar (Mar 19, 2007)

I am a hard core TCOYF fan. I charted before my first baby and got pregnant on the first try. My husband and I are trying again and again were continuing the charting to maximize the ability for success. I have had a shorter cycle this time and am on my 15 day of luteal phase. Ovulated and have been high temps above 98.0. However, I have taken two preg tests and both negative. I am baffled and can't find any info in this in the TCOYF book. Please help me understand this?







:


----------



## Cczar (Mar 19, 2007)

NM - I started soon after posting


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry it didn't go how you hoped, Mama.


----------

